# The New Wolf



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Just got this Aimara last night. Already took out a crayfish i had in the tank. Currently being housed in my 75g but will be moved when it outgrows the tank. Its the Guyanese burgundy morph showing some great colour, and its beginninng to flare its gills as i approach the tank. Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

musta forked out a pretty penny, good luck selling that black wolffish


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Not my fave however its a nice wolfie......


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice looking aimara, can we got a feeding video soon?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

The Black Wolf was sold last week. I'll post a feeding video as soon as it gets nice and comfortable. Thanks for the compliments, and ya, it was a pretty penny...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new wolf. he looks awesome


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nothing like a fish with a smile bigger than its head.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Nothing like a fish with a smile bigger than its head.


Exactly! I f*cking love it!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good and I cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

where did you get it from?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> where did you get it from?


Oliver Lucanus, Belowwater....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

dang that thing looks mean


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Heres a few more pics of the Aimara flaring his gills when i approach the tank. These shots are nothing compared to what the fish looked like when i used a long handle brush to scrub off some algea in the tank, he attacked the brush repeatedly. Only shows what he would do to my hand if i put it in. Its gonna be fun doing maintenance on its tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a sweet aimara!







I'm actually considering getting on of his 7 inchers.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Ja said:


> That's a sweet aimara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ja. These fish are really bad tempered...can't wait untill it grows.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> That's a sweet aimara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That brave of you to come out on p-fury good for you.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

how much did you sell the black for ? I was going to buy it about a month ago but decided to go with a p instead.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

aimaras are so wicked might have to drop the 700 and get the 6 incher he has in stock.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

These fish are expensive, but every day mine gets more active and more agressive. Keep in mind they get big and should be housed in the proper tank. As i said before, when he outgrows my 75, i have a 220 he'll be moved to, or im fully prepared to buy another larger tank to continue normal growth..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I know what kind of an undertaking owning an aimara is.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Very nice. Damn wish we could get hoplias here.


----------

